#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Freelancers

## FiëstaLj

Beste freelancers en mensen die overwegen freelancer te worden..

Ik kwam op http://www.lightjockeys.nl het volgende stukje tegen dat misschien wel interessant is voor jullie..

http://www.lightjockeys.nl/modules.p...article&sid=64

Doe er je voordeel mee !

----------


## beyma

> citaat:en mensen die overwegen freelancer te worden



Goed lezen blijft ook een vak apart... :Wink: 

Mvg,
Martijn

----------


## AJB

Ik heb dit stukje op www.lightjockeys.nl geplaatst, omdat er veel licht/geluids-jongens zijn die twijfelen over het al dan niet aanvragen van een eigen BTW nummer. 

greetz AJB :Big Grin:

----------


## driesmees

Ik heb dit lang bestudeert, wel niet voor Licht en geluid, maar voor webhosting bedrijf,
het komt het best uit alsje een VOF start,(Vereniging Onder Firma)
en variabel beginkapitaal, wel ben je 100 % verantw.

----------


## AJB

Het spijt me zeer, maar als je enkel als technicus aan het werk wilt, is de ZZP-vorm belasting-technisch het eenvoudigst, en kun je tevens gebruik maken van meer startersregelingen (de eerste 3 jaar althans)...

VOF e.d. is allemaal prachtig, maar het is in geen geval handiger/voordeliger dan ZPP (formaly nown as freelance)

greetz AJB :Big Grin: 

Ps verantwoordelijk ben je altijd, behalve als je een B.V. opstart (een B.V. is als zodanig een aparte reachtspersoon). Zelfs bij een B.V. kun je echter ivm leningen/investeringsregelingen aansprakelijk zijn voor schade (incl. prive-kapitaal)

----------


## driesmees

ja, mar bij bv een VZW ben je maar gedeeltelijk aansprakelijk, bij een VOF geheel, een ZZP ken ik niet, bestaat dat ook in BE?

----------


## AJB

ZZP wil zeggen Zelfstandige Zonder Personeel. Ik denk niet dat jullie dat in Belgie ook hebben. De regelingen daar zullen ongetwijfeld verschillen van de onze...

greetz AJB

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik trek dit topic even omhoog omdat ik toch nog niet helemaal lekker zit. 
Ik wil me inschrijven als freelancer omdat ik teveel ga verdienen om dat niet meer te zijn (heb tot nu toe nog niets op gegeven aan de belastingdienst, maar dat gaat nu toch redelijk veel worden en dus wil ik schoon schip maken). Maar zit nog met een paar vragen die jullie ongetwijfeld in een keer kunnen beantwoorden. Ik ben lui maar die sites van belastingdienst/kvk zijn nou niet echt de duidelijkste. 

Simpele vraag: wat moet ik invullen & opsturen om uiteindelijk freelancer te worden, of moet ik daarvoor persoonlijk naar de KVK toe? De formulieren over ZZP'ers, VAR's en weet ik het wat allemaal, ik zie door de bomen het bos even niet meer.

----------


## RL sound

Ice, een raad, bel de belastingsdienst en vraag een formulier aan voor de VAR aanvraag, wacht op uitsluitsel van de belastingsdienst en vraag daarna een BTW nummer aan.

Ik ben ook als freelancer begonnen met een VAR op zak.

Je krijgt te horen (te lezen) wat je bent, moet je in loondienst of ben je freelancer.

Ook wordt er bepaalt of je BTW plichtig bent, en dat hoor je pas nadat je je VAR hebt gekregen.
Zelfs heb je kans dat je je niet hoeft in te schrijven bij de KvK.

Mocht je meer vragen hebben: rlsound@home.nl

----------


## sidhe

Ik heb dit soort dingen ook geprobeert uit te zoeken, maar mijn ervaring is dat als je bij de belasting alleen al aankomt met het woord freelancer iedereen spontaan in de stress schiet en op de vlucht slaat. Het schijnt het makkelijkste te zijn om een eenmansbedrijfje op te starten, ik heb voor een payroll systeem gekozen omdat ik geen tijd heb om de boekhouding bij te houden.
Zijn er meer mensen met dit soort ervaring met de belasting of is onze Zaanse belastingdienst gewoon achterlijk?

groetjes Sabine

----------


## RL sound

Bij ons in de Jordaan daar zijn....pardon ik vergiste mij, maar bij in ons in het noorden daar werd al meteen gezwaaid met een formulier om een eenmans zaakje te beginnen, maar daarna kwam mij het VAR systeem ten gehore dus dat heb ik gedaan.

----------


## raijin

naast de VAR is het slim om er zeker van te zijn dat je verzekering klopt! 
Een beginnend eenmanszaakje moet namelijk meestal VERPLICHT ziekenfonds verzekerd zijn. 
Daarvoor heb je een positieve verklaring voor nodig van de belastingdienst. Als dit te lang duurt krijg JIJ de boete.

Verder hebben onze grote vrienden van de belastingdienst net weer een paar nieuwe dingen bedacht m.b.t. de BTW. 
Dus check dit goed en zorg ervoor dat alle informatie die er op je factuur moet staan er dus ook opstaat! zoals je btw nummer.

En voor Sabine... soms heb je het geluk dat je iemand bij de belastingdienst treft die het zelf ook snapt... voor alle andere heb ik mijn belastingadviseur.

succes

----------


## AJB

Beste mensen,

Wat Jolijn zegt is idd belangrijk, zorg dat je goed verzekerd bent... Boete is wel een erg groot woord, meestal duurt het namelijk even voordat de Belastingdienst de benodigde verklaring opstuurt... Uberhaubt ben je op dat moment nog verzekerd via je oude situatie (vaste baan of school...whatever)... Bel even met je verzekeringsagent, en laat die o.a. WA+ offreren, evt rechtsbijstand (kan ik je aanraden) en idd ziekenfonds + extr. pakket...

Pas na een half jaar/ tot een jaar, zal de Belastingdienst uiteindelijk gaan beslissen of je al dan niet freelancer mag blijven, en of indirect dus je VAR verlengt wordt. Men bekijkt dit aan de hand van je gemaakt uren (min. 1255 p.jr.) en je verdiende geld. Het eerste jaar zul je dus een urenboekhouding moeten bijhouden, maar dit zul je sowieso moeten doen (eerste 3 jaar) om in aanmerking te komen voor startersvoordelen.

suc6
greetz AJB

----------


## delighted

Ondertussen ben ik ook eens aan het bekijken wat ik moet met m'n toekomst. Blijven we via een payroll systeem werken, gaan we compleet freelance of toch maar vast in dienst bij een werkgever... :s

Misschien dat het aan mij ligt, maar snap nog niet zo heel veel van alle VARs etc. En die guys bij de belastingdienst snappen er volgens mij nog minder van. Leuker kunnen ze het niet maken, makkelijker al helemaal niet  :Smile: 

Sowieso begrijp ik het niet zo. Want als ik zo'n VAR ga aanvragen moet ik m'n huidige situatie beschrijven. Hoe kunnen ze dan oordelen of ik wel of niet Freelance/ZZP mag worden? 
Ook begrijp ik niet helemaal wat de voorwaarden zijn om na 12 maanden een verlenging van de ZZP-status te mogen krijgen. 

Verder probeer ik ook uit te zoeken en te vinden wat de kosten van alle verzekeringen e.d zijn in het geval van een ZZP-status. Krijg er nog niet echt een compleet plaatje van. Iemand wellicht enig idee hierover bijv. uit eigen ervaring?

----------


## raijin

> citaat:Boete is wel een erg groot woord



Boete was bij mij toch een kleiner woord dan wat ik mocht betalen dankzij de trage reactie van de belastingdienst :S Ik kreeg de boete uiteindelijk wel weer terug omdat ik kon bewijzen dat het niet aan mij lag, maar daar zat wel een paar maanden, een berg papierwerk en veel telefoontjes tussen. En al die tijd zou ik in principe onverzekerd zijn geweest ware het niet dat ik mijn particuliere verzekering nog niet op had gezegd.

Als we dan toch alle verzekeringen op aan t noemen zijn. De meest gecompliceerde van allemaal: de aansprakelijkheidsverzekering... Hierover zijn al meerdere discussies geweest, dus voor je er een gaat beginnen zoek ze effe op. Over deze verzekering zijn er namelijk verschillende meningen. 

Voor delighted en alle anderen, Er zijn losse folders over de VAR en ziekenfondsverklaring. Zorg dat je die krijgt, misschien wordt t dan iets duidelijker. 
Zoiezo zijn er veel bedrijven die eerst de VAR verklaring willen hebben voor ze je facturen gaan betalen, dus dan is het zeker handig er een te hebben!

Een tip: houd alles goed bij wat je communiceerd van en naar belasting dienst! Zoals AJB het al zei:




> citaat:Leuker kunnen ze het niet maken, makkelijker al helemaal niet



Maar zeker wel frustrerender...

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door delighted_
> 
> 
> 1)Sowieso begrijp ik het niet zo. Want als ik zo'n VAR ga aanvragen moet ik m'n huidige situatie beschrijven. Hoe kunnen ze dan oordelen of ik wel of niet Freelance/ZZP mag worden? 
> Ook begrijp ik niet helemaal wat de voorwaarden zijn om na 12 maanden een verlenging van de ZZP-status te mogen krijgen. 
> 
> 2)Verder probeer ik ook uit te zoeken en te vinden wat de kosten van alle verzekeringen e.d zijn in het geval van een ZZP-status. Krijg er nog niet echt een compleet plaatje van. Iemand wellicht enig idee hierover bijv. uit eigen ervaring?



1)Als je een VAR aanvraagt, schets je eerst de te verwachten situatie. Vervolgens kijkt men of je je hieraan kunt houden, hoe de stabiliteit is, en vaak ook of je boekhouding klopt (controle). Deze periode moet je zien als een overbruggings-dingetje, je ontvangt hiervoor een tijdelijke VAR. Na een jaar wordt aan de hand van o.a. inkomen, uren etc. een evt definitieve VAR afgegeven, die geldig kan zijn voor max. 5 jaar. Je vroeg echter om een letterlijk criterium om uiteindelijk een VAR te ontvangen; o.a. 1255 uur p.jaar bezig zijn in je bedrijfje, maar hierbij kun je ook de uren tellen dat je administratie doet, een website voor je bedrijf maakt enz. Alle FUNCTIONELE tijd zegmaar...

2)Wat betreft verzekering en kosten;
-Ziekenfonds of particulier, afhankelijk van je inkomen
 tussen de 30 en 60 euri p.mnd ook afhankelijk van extra. paketten.
-WA+, kost mij ongeveer 160 euro op jaarbasis (Hierbij heb ik een nauwkeurig omschreven polis met o.a. vermelding van rigging-risico's etc.)

Dit zijn de verplichte bedrijfsverzekeringen. Uiteraard zul je een auto hebben; een tip; zet die op bedrijfsnaam ! Verzekering = dan aftrekbaar, onderhoud= aftrekbaar enz.enz. Kilometers factureer je gewoon aan je klant, hoef je ook geen rekening te houden met de gedaalde vergoeding (overheid[} :Smile: ]) die i.p.v. 0,28 ct, ineens iets van 0,17ct is... :Frown:  Jij mag je klant gewoon 0,28 factureren...[8D]


Als je nog vragen hebt delighted, mail me gerust op arvid@ajboperating.nl

suc6 ermee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Robert

Vraagje over die "boete" waar het over gaat: Van wie krijg je die, en om welke rede nu precies?

Ik werk ook als "eenmanszaakje", maar heb helemaal geen zin om me bij het ziekenfonds te verzekeren: particulier is in mijn geval veel voordeliger. Dus heb ik dat nog niet gedaan... Kan ik hier problemen mee krijgen, en is het dus slim om het wel snel te doen?

Voor de duidelijkheid: Ik ben dus wel verzekerd, maar via een particuliere verzekering, terwijl ik van de belastingdienst een verklaring heb gekregen dat ik ziekenfonds verzekerd moet zijn.

Thanx y'all (...)

Robert

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> ...omdat ik teveel ga verdienen om dat niet meer te zijn (heb tot nu toe nog niets op gegeven aan de belastingdienst, maar dat gaat nu toch redelijk veel worden en dus wil ik schoon schip maken)...



Hallo iCe,
beetje OFF-TOPIC, maar toch:........ lof voor deze bekering!
Maar eh ... 'teveel' verdienen. Kan dat?
Volgens allerlei meneren zoals Anders Moberg, Rijkman(!what is in a name?)Groenink en andere Tabaksblaadjes 
en meer van dat soort figuren in de VS (daar doen ze gewoon alles veel BIGGER!) om van de Enron/Wordlcom/Ahold/Parmelat-boeven nog maar te zwijgen.. kun je kennelijk NOOIT TEVEEL verdienen.
Waar ligt jouw omslagpunt van laten we zeggen "donker"-naar-"licht"?
Overigens zit er nog een breed gapend gat tussen 'verdienen' en 'in handen krijgen'!

----------


## AJB

Hehe  :Big Grin:  Wederom steekt het sterke rechtvaardigheidsgevoel van Rinus de kop op  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Robert

Even een kort maar krachtig vraagje:

Als je niet als eenmanszaak werkt, maar als free-lancer, heb je dan ook recht op zelfstandigenaftrek en startersaftrek? Want dat scheelt een heleboel!!

Robert

----------


## AJB

Beste Robert,

Het antwoord op je vraag is JA ! Zodra jij een volledige VAR hebt, kun je vanaf dat jaar gebruik maken van alle startersvoordelen die het Nederlandse belastingstelsel ons bied.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> Hallo iCe,
> beetje OFF-TOPIC, maar toch:........ lof voor deze bekering!
> Maar eh ... 'teveel' verdienen. Kan dat?
> Volgens allerlei meneren zoals Anders Moberg, Rijkman(!what is in a name?)Groenink en andere Tabaksblaadjes 
> en meer van dat soort figuren in de VS (daar doen ze gewoon alles veel BIGGER!) om van de Enron/Wordlcom/Ahold/Parmelat-boeven nog maar te zwijgen.. kun je kennelijk NOOIT TEVEEL verdienen.
> Waar ligt jouw omslagpunt van laten we zeggen "donker"-naar-"licht"?
> Overigens zit er nog een breed gapend gat tussen 'verdienen' en 'in handen krijgen'!



Hoi Rinus,

alles wat verdient wordt moet ook betaald worden, en daar zit nu juist het probleem  :Smile: . Heb tot nu toe nog altijd bedragen van 100 euro per klusje gekregen, en in totaal was dat niet de moeite (okee, ik heb de moeite niet genomen, misschien was het wel de moeite!?) om het allemaal op te schrijven / in te leveren. Nu gaat het om bedragen die mn werkgevers niet meer willen uitkeren omdat ze ook moeten kunnen verantwoorden waar dat geld heen gaat. Vandaar de VAR-aanvraag die nu onderweg is naar onze belastingvrinden. Je moet toch een punt kiezen om van bijklussertje naar officieel geregistreerde te gaan nietwaar, ik heb m'n punt iig gevonden  :Smile: .

Het is inderdaad niet slecht om dit soort verhalen te gaan samenvatten in een duidelijke handleiding, het stukje op lightjockeys is leuk, maar niet helemaal duidelijk. Misschien dat we gezamenlijk een verhaaltje kunnen maken om anderen hulp te bieden hierbij, ik heb in ieder geval alweer heel wat uurtjes gestoken in surfen op die o-zo onduidelijke belastingdienst website!

Als iemand me nu bijvoorbeeld kan uitleggen wat ik met mn VARretje nogmeer kan dan legaal werken... dingen als een BTW nummer enzo; heb je dat nodig? Of is het handig? Schrijven jullie netjes facturen elke keer, of gaat het bij vaste werkgevers ook gewoon door elke keer je excelletje bij te houden? Laat maar horen!
Wat zijn trouwens gegevens die je moet bijhouden van je in/uitgaven en uren-registratie?

----------


## AJB

Dat mijn verhaal op lightjockeys.nl onduidelijk zou zijn durf ik te betwijfelen; je vraag over het btw-nummer staat er o.a. in !  :Wink: Mail me ff als je nog concrete problemen hebt

grtz AJB

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Nou ok; onduidelijk is misschien niet het juiste woord. Maar buiten het "wil je freelancer worden?" verhaal staat er nergens wat je nu precies moet doen om het daadwerkelijk te worden, alleen dat je die VAR kunt downloaden, maar ik vond dat nog redelijk onduidelijk waar die voor diende. Maakt ook niet uit, iemand die goed zoekt vind dit verhaal ook wel  :Smile:

----------


## AJB

Als je mijn stukje goed had gelezen, had je ook de links gevonden naar de relevantie websites van o.a. de kvk, belastingdienst enz. Tevens heb ik een link gegeven naar test die je kunt doen om te kijken of je geschikt bent als ondernemer... Wanneer je dit allemaal hebt gechecked, en je snapt het NOG niet...meldt het dan ff...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik snap het wel, denk alleen dat het makkelijker kan  :Smile:  Zal zelf wel eens een stukje produceren als ik dr de tijd voor kan nemen.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Nog een kleine vraag dan: wat houden jullie allemaal bij? Wat zijn dingen die per se in je boekhouding moeten staan, en wat zijn dingen die niet nodig zijn, maar toch handig. Zelfde met bonnetjes: gaat elk pompstation bezoek qua fris / versnaperingen in de boekhouding of alleen de benzine en dat soort zaken?

----------


## Robert

Artikel 3.15, lid 1, wet inkomstenbelasting 2001:

Kosten die slechts voor 90% aftrekbaar zijn betreffen:
* Voedsel, drank en genotsmiddelen


Kortom: Wat betreft het voorbeeld over de versnaperingen in de benzinepomp: Die mag je niet eens voor 100% aftrekken, dus kan je wel aan het rekenen blijven. Ik stop dat soort dingetjes dus niet in de boekhouding... is te veel werk voor die paar euro.

Verder: Als je zelf je boekhouding doet als eenmanszaak zonder eigen spullen of als freelancer zou ik volstaan met het bewaren van alle uitgeschreven facturen en de bonnetjes / facturen die je krijgt wanneer je iets koopt voor je bedrijf. Hiermee kan je gewoon de BTW-aangifte doen, en aan het eind van het jaar je winst berekenen. Als je elke 3 maanden even een overzichtje maakt is het hartstikke handig en voldoende om het zo te doen.

Als je echt een bedrijf hebt met apparatuur, en dus afschrijvingen, is het nuttig om een "echte" boekhouding (met journaalposten, grootboek, etc) bij te houden. Als je hier wat onderwijs voor hebt gevolgd hoeft dit voor kleine bedrijfjes niet moeilijk te zijn. Zo niet, kan je het beter door een derde laten doen.

Autokosten: Hou een kilometeradministratie bij als je autokosten wil aftrekken. Je kan 0,28 euro per zakelijk gereden kilometer als kosten boeken, als je in een prive-auto rijdt. Hier zitten alle kosten inbegrepen, dus reparatie van de auto of benzinebonnetjes kan je dan niet meer aftrekken.

Dus... groeten!! 

Robert

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Robert_
> 
> Autokosten: Hou een kilometeradministratie bij als je autokosten wil aftrekken. Je kan 0,28 euro per zakelijk gereden kilometer als kosten boeken, als je in een prive-auto rijdt. Hier zitten alle kosten inbegrepen, dus reparatie van de auto of benzinebonnetjes kan je dan niet meer aftrekken.



OF zet je auto op bedrijfsnaam; alles is dan aftrekbaar, en je factureert de kilometers gewoon aan je klant ! Nadeel is 22% bijtelling prive, maar ach...kan echt wel uit, en je hoeft niet zo'n k*ttige km.admin bij te houden...

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Robert_
> 
> Artikel 3.15, lid 1, wet inkomstenbelasting 2001:
> 
> Kosten die slechts voor 90% aftrekbaar zijn betreffen:
> * Voedsel, drank en genotsmiddelen



Valt tabak ook niet onder genotsmiddelen?? (valt die prijsverhoging ook weer mee..  :Wink:

----------


## Robert

Ja, en dus mag je dat voor 90% aftrekken als je het voor zakelijke doeleinden gebruikt... Misschien een briefje van de dokter dat je zonder shag niet kan werken??? Valt te proberen he?

Sorry jongen  :Big Grin: 

Robert

----------


## rinus bakker

En de 4 Populaire P's: Playboy, Penthouse, Private en Pornotapes?
Zijn dat ook genotsmiddelen?
In elk geval zijn ze wel bedoeld voor de tenminste 90% aftrek zou je zo zeggen....

----------


## lifesound

neen rinus ... je snapt er niets van!
Dat zijn dan weer vakbladen, en die kunnen voor 100% ingebracht worden. [8D]

----------


## smmeij

Oké ik ga ook nog ff verder op dit onderwerp,

Het fenomeen VAR, is niks bindends, en is er alleen maar voor om als opdrachtgever niet op te hoeven draaien voor eventuele nahevingen, die ontstaan uit onderzoek van het UWV. Deze instantie onderzoekt namelijk of jij wel een 'freelancer' bent, en dan heb je vrij weinig aan je VAR, dit wordt namelijk getoetst aan voorwaarde die gelden voor een loondienst. Het UWV probeert uit jou freelance betrekking een loondienst te slepen.

Een mooi voorbeeld is het verhuurbedrijf. 
Jan en piet. Jan is freelancer, en Piet is in vaste dienst bij het bedrijf. Ze doen beide hetzelfde werk. Alleen jan kan nee zeggen tegen een klus en Piet niet. Het UWV zal Jan, en daarmee ook het bedrijf een naheffing sturen, Omdat Jan en Piet het zelfde werk doen, en dus jan bij dat bedrijf een soort van arbeidsovereenkomst heeft.
Hij wordt vanaf dan niet meer aangemerkt als freelancer.






> citaat: Even een kort maar krachtig vraagje:
> 
> Als je niet als eenmanszaak werkt, maar als free-lancer, heb je dan ook recht op zelfstandigenaftrek en startersaftrek? Want dat scheelt een heleboel!!
> 
> Robert



Je hebt alleen recht op aftrek als je als je IB (inkomstenbelasting) ondernemer bent, wat inhoudt dat je aan de vriteria van een ondernemer moet voldoen;

@ Zelfstandigheid
@ Deelname aan economische verkeer
@ Investeren
@ Winstoogmerk
@ Ondernemersrisico
@ &gt; 1225 per kalenderjaar in de onderneming
@ &gt; 2 opdrachtgevers

En dan zijn er nog uitzonderingen, maar die weet ik ook niet allemaal.
Ik weet wel dat onder die 1225 uur alle tijd valt die je bezig bent met je bedrijg, ookal lig je in je bed aan dingen te denken, die tijd mag je daar bij op schrijven.

Oké dat was een verhaaltje wat ik kort samengevat vandaag bij de KvK heb gehoord. Kan dus zijn dat ik dingen niet geod heb begrepen, maar dat merk ik vanzelf wel.

Wat mijn vraag dus eigenlijk was, hoe doen jullie dat nou met Opdrachtgevers en het UWV? Want als ik de KvK moet geloven is jan dus eigenlijk strafbaar...

Ik hoor hier graag uwer mening over!

----------


## Gast1401081

eigenlijk wel, daarom zal het berijf voor jan een verklaring vragen bij het uwv om hem als freelancer te mogen aanmerken. 
Geeft uwv deze verklaring : dan is jan, ( en dus het bedrijf ) gevrijwaard van naheffingen. Zoniet, dan mag het bedrijf nog ff premies en belastingen nadragen, en is Jan dus absoluut niet meer interessant.

----------


## niesten

Leuk, dat gediscussieer over "freelancer".  :Wink: 
In Nederland bestaat het begrip "freelancer" eigenlijk helemaal niet.  [?][:0][ :Embarrassment: )] Je bent ondernemer of niet. Je klust bij of niet (al dan niet zwart).
En om de chaos kompleet te maken beslissen verschillende organisaties (KvK, Belastingdienst, UWV) op grond van verschillende criteria of je ondernemer bent of niet.  :Frown: [V][|)]

Nu On-toppic:
De VAR verklaart alleen hoe je volgens de Belastingdienst bij de ingevulde gegevens wordt aangemerkt en dat geldt dan ook alleen nog voor de ingevulde werkzaamheden (Winst uit onderneming, neven-inkomsten,...). Als je dus werkzaamheden als geluidstechnicus ingevuld hebt en je doet een klus als lichttechnicus, dan geld die VAR daar eigenlijk niet voor. (Dus hou de werkzaamheden zo algemeen mogelijk!). (Als de situatie als op de VAR ingevuld is, anders blijkt te zijn kan de Belastingdienst hun oordeel herroepen!)

Of je wel of niet bij de KvK ingeschreven bent zal de Belastingdienst worst zijn. Wel staat het wat professionler om bij de KvK ingeschreven te zijn en voor die paar Euro per jaar hoef je het ook niet te laten (Is overigens weer aftrekbaar als je door de Belastingdienst als ondernemer aangemerkt wordt).

Overigens is de VAR voor de UWV weer niet bindend. Die kunnen dus weer anders beslissen als de belastingdienst.  :Frown: 

Als je ook nog veel in het buitenland werkt wordt het nog ingewikkelder ,chaotischer, etc. En dan weten NOG minder mensen (bij KvK, belastingdienst, adviseurs, etc) hoe de vork in de steel zit, maar dat is weer een heel ander verhaal.[?] :Frown: [?]

Het laatste jaar is er veel te doen m.b.t. de VAR-verklaring. N.l. dat deze WEL bindend zou moeten zijn voor de UWV. De meest aktuele informatie weet ik niet. Dus houdt de aktualiteiten (kvk, belastingdienst, uwv, etc) goed in de gaten. Hopelijk wordt het binnenkort dus allemaal wat eenduidiger en overzichtelijker.  :Smile: 

Roger.

----------


## smmeij

**************:

Uhh de VAR is niet bindend, als jan een VAR heeft en het UVW kan aantonen volgens de regel 3 van het arbeidswetboek dat je een loondienst (je bent wel freelancer, maar hun vinden dat er sprake is van een lonndienst betrekking) hebt, is het bedrijf niet aansprakelijk maar dan is jan dus voledig aansprakelijk, jan heeft zelf dus helemaal niks aan de VAR.

en op roger's verhaal terug te komen:
http://www.uwv.nl/werkgever/digitale...idsrelatie.asp
Als het er beetje mee zit en de Belastingdienst en het UVW samen op 1 lijn komen omtrend de voorwaardes van de nieuwe regeling zal dit pas ergens in 2006 zijn.

Maar hoe gaat het nou in de praktijk, je hoord vaak genoeg van jongens die bij verschilende verhuurbedrijven als 'freelancer' werken, leuk in shirt van het bedrijf, dus eigenlijk volgens het UVW in loondienst zijn. Hoe lossen jullie dat nou op??

----------


## AJB

Wel iets weten van belasting, en toch zoveel spelfouten... Slordigheid ?.... :Frown:

----------


## smmeij

uhhh, ja, laten we het daar maar op houden...
Heb spelfouten die ik kon vinden al veranderd...  :Wink: 

Maar hoe los jij dit nou op in de praktijk??

Ga het er trouwens met een advocaat over hebben, dus zodra ik meer weet over hoe je nou echt in je recht staat zal ik het laten weten...

ps AJB, was net wakker dus mn ene oog zat nog dicht van de slaap  :Big Grin:

----------


## AJB

Als je ingehuurd wordt door een opdrachtgever, mag die met zijn klanten afspraken maken over representatie van zijn/haar company... Dus een shirtje is no problemo... Anders zou een PallMall shirt ook niet mogen (loondienst kledingmerk ??!...)

Verder moet je voordat je begint met je bedrijf een VAR aanvragen...Deze geldt vervolgens voor een basis-periode van 1 jaar. Het gehele invulformulier bestaat uit schattingen, vermoedens en speculaties (hoeveel gaat u verdienen, wat verwacht u te investeren, blabla). Mits je je houd aan alle vermoedens wordt je VAR verlengt, mocht er onverhoopt een verandering inzitten, ben je 'm kwijt. Het verhaal dat je vervolgt wordt is niet van toepassing (tenzij er duidelijke aantoonbaar is dat er sprake is van fraude, misbruik of wanprestatie). Het valsificeren van belastingaangiftes is echter voor iedere burger strafbaar, ondernemer of niet ! Je opdrachtgever is in deze situatie echter gevrijwaard van enige vorm van aansprakelijkheid. DA'S een VAR...niet meer...niet minder....

----------


## smmeij

Nou, ben het niet helemaal met je eens AJB, een VAR is 2 jaar geldig, en wordt achteraf getoetst door de belastingdienst/ het UWV. En er kan je wel degelijk een redelijke 'boete' boven je hoofd hangen, als het UWV van mening is dat je een dienstbetrekking hebt, kan je namelijk opdraaien voor de loonheffing en de premies werknemers verzekeringen.
Kijk maar bij de belastingdienst;

http://www.belastingdienst.nl/common/dl/al9303b.pdf

----------


## AJB

Mogelijk is de regelgeving aangepast, maar mijn 1ste VAR is toch echt 1 jaar geldig... Zal kijken of ik 'm kan inscannen, de termijn staat er op...Beetje druk met opstart tournee momenteel, dus kan ff duren.


grtz AJB

----------


## dokter dB

mijn var is ook 2 jaar geldig... mn vorige ook...
daarvoor was het ovav dat was wel 1 jaar naar ik me herinner...

----------


## smmeij

klopt, mijn fout [:I] eerste var is idd 1 jaar, alles daarna 2 jaar...  :Big Grin:

----------

